
Beyond E=MC^2 - akumpf
http://blog.chaoscollective.org/post/42835468168/an-open-letter-to-the-speed-of-light
======
ColinWright
Also submitted just over an hour ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5200309>

That has no comments as yet, nor upvotes. I reference it here in case one of
them starts to get some comments, and in the hope of avoiding any conversation
getting split across the two submissions.

